# Flight Parents



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I help out at a local animal charity and we are looking for flight parents to help our cats and dogs go overseas to their forever homes, without flight parents they cannot travel. 
ESMA covers all the costs for the animal concerned
ESMA does all the paperwork and meets you at Cairo airport for the check in process and of course brings the dog or cat, you are met at the destination airport by our representative. 
We need flight parents to 
New York 
Chicago
Atlanta
Washington
Paris
Amsterdam 
Brussels 
Frankfurt

We do not fly into the UK because of the horrendous costs nor do we use Turkish airlines . If you can help please do contact me.. Thank you


----------



## TPCairo (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi

Curious - why you mention you don't use Turkish? The reason I'm asking is that I have relocated already in Cairo and my family; wife, daughter and dog are flying in at the end of June using Turkish as the in practice only operator that allows for animals in cabin and flies from the location we are relocating from. Is there any concern I would be interested to know of? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

TPCairo said:


> Hi
> 
> Curious - why you mention you don't use Turkish? The reason I'm asking is that I have relocated already in Cairo and my family; wife, daughter and dog are flying in at the end of June using Turkish as the in practice only operator that allows for animals in cabin and flies from the location we are relocating from. Is there any concern I would be interested to know of? Thanks in advance.




We just have not had good experiences with them. paper work, throwing crates around etc .. Egypt Air is our favourite airline


----------

